# 90c wire termination



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have an existing 600 amp service with 2 sets of 600 al xhhw-2 feeding an outdoor trough from overhead via 2 3.5" rigid conduits.

Currently there are (2) 200 amp 3 phase meters tapped off polaris insulated bugs.

I need to add a 400 amp meter to the service


Can I achieve the 90c temp rating by terminating the 2 sets of 600 in a 90c rated insulated connector and achieve the extra amperage?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

ep918 said:


> I have an existing 600 amp service with 2 sets of 600 al xhhw-2 feeding an outdoor trough from overhead via 2 3.5" rigid conduits.
> 
> Currently there are (2) 200 amp 3 phase meters tapped off polaris insulated bugs.
> 
> ...


Let's see your 90c rated insulated connector. Is it a Polaris?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

not much out there than runs @ 90C.....~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

And if you do find terminals rated 90c, then doesn't the enclosure need to be rated for 90c terminations? I don't know if that will be an issue or not, but if I'm correct, it's something to consider.

The other end of the conductors will also have to have 90c termination ratings (most likely the OCP for the service) unless you upsize the conductors to a 75c rated conductor at the junction prior to the OCP termination (like in your trough).

What is the calculated load of the 3 services? Even at 90c, the 2 600AL only give you 770A rated set of conductors.


----------



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

yes the connectors are polaris. They are rated for 90c and UL listed.

So beyond the connector I tapped out 2 4/0 per phase (1) for each 200 amp service. 

To understand what is said. Does the termination end at the connector or at each meter?

Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ep918 said:


> To understand what is said. Does the termination end at the connector or at each meter?


Actually, it includes every termination, including the devices. 

What is the service calculation amperage?


----------



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

actual load of 200 amp #1 is roughly 40 amps. #2 is nothing right now, it will be used for outside lighting. No more than 60 amps. I may bump #2 down to 100 amp.

ultimately I was trying to avoid replacing wires already existing from the trough to the point of atatchment. Any ideas welcome. Thanks.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ep918 said:


> actual load of 200 amp #1 is roughly 40 amps. #2 is nothing right now, it will be used for outside lighting. No more than 60 amps. I may bump #2 down to 100 amp.
> 
> ultimately I was trying to avoid replacing wires already existing from the trough to the point of atatchment. Any ideas welcome. Thanks.


Service entrance conductors only need to be rated for the connected load. Seems you are good to go. Something is strange though, you have (2) sets of 600AL feeding to (2) 200-amp services that only have a connected load of 40-amps? I would think you are not doing the load calculations correctly.


----------



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

while the space was empty the building owner wanted 200 amps for tenant #1. There was nothing to go by.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ep918 said:


> while the space was empty the building owner wanted 200 amps for tenant #1. There was nothing to go by.


Well, if you are going to have to provide service entrance conductors for 800-amps, your (2) 600AL won't cut it, even at 90c.


----------



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

770amps. There is no 800 amp main disco.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ep918 said:


> 770amps. There is no 800 amp main disco.


Huh? I don't understand what you are posting.


----------



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

since the 90c termination ends at the device, my whole 90c connector deal isn't going to work anyway. 

Changing the wires are the only way. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

i was just saying that 2 600 al at 90c will get you 770 amp rating.

There is no 800 amp disconnect in the service here. The 770 will be split via the insulated connectors in the trough.


----------



## ep918 (Feb 8, 2013)

HardWorkingStiff thanks for the replies.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ep918 said:


> Changing the wires are the only way.


What are you going to change to?


----------

